# Lectora de cd/dvd se abre sola



## seralemi (Sep 2, 2016)

Buen día. Se trata de una pc All-in-one Compaq Presario cq1 1307la cuya lectora de dvd se abre sola, en cualquier momento, a veces al encender el PC, otras mientras estoy navegando en la web. Se siente un movimiento del mecanismo de la misma y enseguida se abre. Para descartar problemas de software salí de Windows e ingresé a la Bios, esperé un rato y también se abrió. Ahora mismo acaba de abrirse.
Comento que es poco el uso que le dí a esa unidad y la pc está como nueva (5 años); Venía con Windows 7 starter instalado.
Pareciera ser un problema con la unidad lectora, quizás en el interruptor de cierre ó suciedad, no lo sé.
Espero que puedan guiarme para solucionar este inconveniente. Si es con imagenes mucho mejor 
Adjunto imagen cuando esta cerrada y abierta.
Muchas gracias. 
Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 2, 2016)

Una que se me ocurre si es que no se trata de un fallo de software, es que sea un fallo de la correa, ya que un técnico en su momento me comento y de hecho tuve problemas con una bandeja de un reproductor y lo arregle con la correa de una grabadora rota, jhe, algo tan sencillo y no se encuentra así nomás en mi ciudad. 

El tema es que de ser eso, habría que sacar la grabadora, desarmarla y cambiarsela.

De ser suciedad, puede que también haya que desarmarla para limpiarla, teniendo mucho cuidado con la lente del laser.

Aunque antes de desarmarla, se puede ver que hace estando fuera de la presario y conectada a una fuente puenteada.

Espera a ver que te dicen además de mi antes de actuar

Ya que veo que para sacarla, hay que sacarle la tapa de detrás, soltarle los tornillo de dentro y desenchufarle con mucha delicadeza los cables (habiendo, claro, antes de empezar, descargado previamente la energía estatíca de uno)

Bueno, suerte en ello


----------



## seralemi (Sep 2, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Una que se me ocurre si es que no se trata de un fallo de software, es que sea un fallo de la correa, ya que un técnico en su momento me comento y de hecho tuve problemas con una bandeja de un reproductor y lo arregle con la correa de una grabadora rota, jhe, algo tan sencillo y no se encuentra así nomás en mi ciudad.
> 
> El tema es que de ser eso, habría que sacar la grabadora, desarmarla y cambiarsela.
> 
> ...




Hola hellfire4, gracias ante todo por tu aporte y comentarios. Entiendo que debo destapar la AIO para resolver este tema, pero necesitaba saber con que me iba a encontrar ó a donde  debía meter manos puntualmente. Cómo dices, esperaré más comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## javixramirez (Sep 2, 2016)

Hola seralemi:
Ese cd es tipo slim...de portátil vamos...no lleva bandeja motorizada ni correa.
Deberías abrir el equipo, destornillar el cd y extraerlo desu guía y el cable de datos y tensión...
Su sistema de apertura es electromecánico. Suele llevar un enganche mandado por un pequeño electroimán. Puede estar el enganche mal colocado y que se desenganche aleatoriamente o algo mas fácil...que el pulsador de apertura (el botón frontal) esté sensible y con el más mínimo movimiento se pulse...yo tras desmontar el cd quitaría el frontal con cuidado de sus grapitas de plástico y revisaría el pulsador y el enganche de la bandeja...
Prueba con elpc en BIOS a dar pequeños golpes en el frontal del cd y si se abre es que o pulsador o enganche están sensibles...
Como ultimo recurso vale cualquier cd slim...son standard...cambialo


----------



## seralemi (Sep 2, 2016)

javixramirez dijo:


> Hola seralemi:
> Ese cd es tipo slim...de portátil vamos...no lleva bandeja motorizada ni correa.
> Deberías abrir el equipo, destornillar el cd y extraerlo desu guía y el cable de datos y tensión...
> Su sistema de apertura es electromecánico. Suele llevar un enganche mandado por un pequeño electroimán. Puede estar el enganche mal colocado y que se desenganche aleatoriamente o algo mas fácil...que el pulsador de apertura (el botón frontal) esté sensible y con el más mínimo movimiento se pulse...yo tras desmontar el cd quitaría el frontal con cuidado de sus grapitas de plástico y revisaría el pulsador y el enganche de la bandeja...
> ...



Hola javixramirez, es correcto lo que dices, es del tipo slim. Podrías, de ser posible claro, subir alguna foto ó imagen en donde se encuentre el electroiman? Lo del BIOS ya lo hice y se abrió sin pegarle 
Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 2, 2016)

javixramirez dijo:


> Hola seralemi:
> Ese cd es tipo slim...de portátil vamos...no lleva bandeja motorizada ni correa.
> Deberías abrir el equipo, destornillar el cd y extraerlo desu guía y el cable de datos y tensión...
> Su sistema de apertura es electromecánico. Suele llevar un enganche mandado por un pequeño electroimán. Puede estar el enganche mal colocado y que se desenganche aleatoriamente o algo mas fácil...que el pulsador de apertura (el botón frontal) esté sensible y con el más mínimo movimiento se pulse...yo tras desmontar el cd quitaría el frontal con cuidado de sus grapitas de plástico y revisaría el pulsador y el enganche de la bandeja...
> ...



Uy, si sere, es evidente que son similares a las grabadoras de notebooks
Bueno, de los errores se aprende, siempre y cuando se reconozcan

En este video se puede ver como se desarma una compac, y en el minuto 3:19 como se saca la grabadora 






Y en este otro, ese mismo modelo despiezado (aunque menuda musiquita que le mandaron)


----------



## seralemi (Sep 2, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Uy, si sere, es evidente que son similares a las grabadoras de notebooks
> Bueno, de los errores se aprende, siempre y cuando se reconozcan


 
Hola hellfire4, gracias por los videos, el primero ya lo había visto, pero el otro no. La verdad, más allá de gustos, nunca hubiera puesto esa "música"; con ver mi avatar te darás cuenta de que hablo... y si no mirá y escuchá...
Saludos.

https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhlvC7NPiFJhgysU25OHKrOlg-IG


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2016)

Una vez me había comido un virus que entre otras cosas te abría el CD . . . 

Si lo abre desde el Bios ya no se


----------



## seralemi (Sep 3, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez me había comido un virus que entre otras cosas te abría el CD . . .
> 
> Si lo abre desde el Bios ya no se



Hola DOSMETROS, justamente, dudando de ello, probé ingresar a el BIOS y eso me despejó la duda.
Lo raro es que está practicamente nueva, casi no la he usado. Lo que me hace pensar es que, a diferencia de otros dispositivos, esta lectora se cierra manualmente, es decir no cierra presionando el botón "eject". Tendré que desarmar y ver que ocurre 
Cuando tenga noticias se las haré saber.
Saludos.


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 5, 2016)

Hace años tuve el mismo problema en una máquina que tenía en casa. Lo solucioné pegando la tapa con cemento de contacto  porque me tenía cansado jaja.
Lo que haría sería sacarla de la máquina y como ya te han dicho, la dejaría conectada a una fuente de alimentación, sin conectar el puerto de datos para ver como se comporta estando aislada del PC. 
Saludos!


----------



## seralemi (Sep 5, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Hace años tuve el mismo problema en una máquina que tenía en casa. Lo solucioné pegando la tapa con cemento de contacto  porque me tenía cansado jaja.
> Lo que haría sería sacarla de la máquina y como ya te han dicho, la dejaría conectada a una fuente de alimentación, sin conectar el puerto de datos para ver como se comporta estando aislada del PC.
> Saludos!



Hola Lucho LP,  muy buena esa de pegarla... y si, esa es otra alternativa para llegar a alguna conclusión. Revisaré y comentaré resultados.
Saludos.


----------

